# Challenge for BHM WG writers



## FreneticFangs (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's my challenge: Superman. 
His powers are otherwise perfectly fine... except he gains weight. I leave the details to you of how. and if I may have one more request: set it up in Lois & Clark (the TV show where they are married). That should make for some juicy BHM/flying/strength sex 
Anyone up for the challenge?


*The challenge regarding Superman and his powers remains open -however I've used my powers to move this challenge over here where it more properly belongs  -Observer *


----------



## comperic2003 (Dec 19, 2006)

I do not know if he physically can gain weight. He has no need for food since he has the sun.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are my contributions from actual Superman comics.

RV:eat1: 

View attachment dd6f.jpg


View attachment 3a13.jpg


View attachment 73b1.jpg


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 21, 2006)

Of course (as noted on a Dim page here), in the Silver Age, Superman-As-A-Boy also had his own fattening experience courtesy of Red Kryptonite . . .


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 27, 2007)

By request, here's some more pics of Fat Superman. I'll try and dig up the comic that has the whole story, it's pretty long, but I'll see what I can do. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Superman2.jpg


View attachment Superman3.jpg


View attachment Superman4.jpg


View attachment Superman5.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's the original version of one I posted earlier.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Superman6.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 28, 2007)

Basically, the story is that Superman has been given an antidote to Green Kryptonite from some aliens, but they hadn't taken into account the effects of Red Kryptonite which, while not deadly like Green, has temporary physical effects on Superman. 

Superman as Clark Kent is doing a story inside a space module on NASA when the Red Kryptonite kicks in and he takes the module out into space, out of sight where his fat form bursts out of the module, in order to preserve his secret identity. He's seen later in his fat form, so he uses his fatten body to advantage. In order to lose the weight, he does extra extraneous feats of strength in order to get back in shape, which he manages to do by the end of the story. 

How he explains Clark Kent's disappearance is that as Superman he detected a radioactive leak in the capsule and took it away before it harmed anyone else and put Clark Kent in quarantine until the effects of the radiation subsided. He fools Lois Lane by arranging mirrors in his apartment so he appears as a thin Clark Kent, but tells Lois not to get too close as he still has a trace of the radiation. I know this is an unlikely scenario today, but hey, it was the 60's!  

Cheers,

RV :eat1:


----------

